# Angelerlaubnis für die Seen in Norwegen



## Alpinestars (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute
Wie läuft das mit dem Süßwasserfischen in Norwegen?

1.Wo bekommt man die Karten (Normale/Lachs)
2.Wie lange sind diese gültig?
3.Zählen die für alle Norwegischen Naturseen und Flüsse?
4.Was kosten diese ca.?

MFG Florian


----------



## Alpinestars (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis für die Seen in Norwegen*

Habe nämlich vor eine Rucksacktour durch Norwegens Wälder zu machen wäre natürlich sehr blöd wenn ich für jeden See und jeden Fluss eine neue Karte brauche.

Habe ich das richtig verstanden das man für jeden See wieder eine neue Karte braucht?


----------



## Alpinestars (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis für die Seen in Norwegen*

Ich möcht ja schon etwas tiefer in die Wälder rein, heißt das wenn kein Schild vorhanden ist kann ich da auch fischen?


----------



## Alpinestars (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis für die Seen in Norwegen*

Komplizierte sache!
Danke schön für deine Hilfe


----------



## Alpinestars (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis für die Seen in Norwegen*

Das stimmt schon, habe bloß gedacht das man für Norwegens Seen nur eine Karte braucht. War zwar schon 2x da aber nur am Fjord.


----------



## Alpinestars (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis für die Seen in Norwegen*

Da habe ich wohl mal irgendwann was falsch verstanden.


----------



## Ickeforelle (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis für die Seen in Norwegen*

Hei schau mal hier, da hast du ein riesen Gebiet und brauchst nur eine Karte,bzw. nur bei einer Person fragen und bezahlen.

http://www.plahte.no/
und ist ein sehr interessantes Gebiet und super Möglichkeiten zum wandern und angeln/jagen. Kommst an Plätze wo nur alle Jubeljahre mal ein Mensch vorbei kommt, wenn du willst.#6


----------



## Alpinestars (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis für die Seen in Norwegen*

Sieht interessant aus, aber bezahlt man da nur z.B fürs angeln oder alleine schon das man da Zelten darf?


----------

